# UnOfficial Eurodyne Maestro Tuning Handbook



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*PLEASE TRY TO KEEP THIS THREAD INFORMATIVE & FREE OF CLUTTER*​ 
*FOR GENERAL MAESTRO QUESTIONS & HELP GO HERE: **Maestro Tech & Data Discussion*​ 
*FOREWORD:*
I developed this post in a hopes of having a quick reference guide for new and existing Eurodyne Maestro users. The Bosch Motronic 7.5 EMS is a very complicated system and I found a lot of the information is scattered across the net. I've attempted to organize & simplify some related explanations in hopes of giving new & light users a better understanding of how this system behaves. There has been a lot of people who have spent countless hours dissecting/translating/logging/troubleshooting aspects of ME7 and publicly sharing them, unfortunately I cannot possibly credit each one of them but I am in no way trying to take credit for their work or findings. Also this guide is *UnOfficial* - meaning not all content provided may be 100% correct. Some information was pulled from ME7.1 & ME7.3 documentations and may not hold true for ME7.5. If you see any reference, link or explanation that you feel is incorrect please PM me and I will modify this thread accordingly. I'm counting on the community to collectively give their knowledge and feedback to make this thread more informative.



*GETTING STARTED:*
Many different versions and file structures exist among the 1.8T platform. Many of these files are setup quite different; wideband vs. narrowband, return vs. returnless fueling, different fueling styles, pressures and timing structures. This guide is primarly based the ME7.5 Eurodyne AWP stage 3 VVT file. Understand that there are many different tuning strategies, methods and tricks that can accomplish the same result or goal. What one person tunes with may not be desirable for every other user due to differences/limitations of hardware setup, sensors (MAP/MAF,N75/MBC) or tuning strategy. For new users I suggest you stick with how the base file is setup, log & adjust from there, only changing fuel/timing strategies if you can't achieve your goals until you have a firm grasp of ME7.5. To gain a better understanding of how the Bosch ME7.5 ECM works in conjunction with torque control and drive-by wire its highly recommended to read up on these documents. Download to your hard drive for the easiest viewing.

*LINKS:*
A great introduction to how ME7 works: BoschSteuerger.PDF
Excellent writeup on ME7 ECM Remapping
Bosch PDF with a comprehensive explanation of ME7 Function & Data Sheet PDF
How to install & get started with Maestro Eurodyne Maestro Help PDF
Very knowledgable forum w/ info on open source VW/Audi Motronic tuning Nefarious Motorsports
VWVortex Maestro Tech & Data Discussion Thread
VWVortex Bosch ME7.5 D.I.Y. Flash & Tune Thread
VWVortex Guide To Starting http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-on-how-I-do-it.-(MAFless)&highlight=maestro


*Other helpful information:*
Understanding Fuel Trims:
Fuel trims are correction factors applied to the injection calculation based on Air/Fuel readings read from the primary oxygen sensor. These values are essential to calibrating your tune, ideally you want to see values within 5%. The ECU can provide a maximum correction of up to 25% via fuel trims. (+)Positive values indicate the ECU is adding fuel, (-)negative values indicate the ECU is removing fuel. These values should be logged in Block 032.

Short Term Fuel Trim (STFT): is an additve correction % the ECM is using to actively modify the injector pulsewidth based on lamda correction (requested vs. actual) at idle and very light load. Once recorded fuel trims pass a preprogrammed threshold the LTFT is increased and the STFT cycle is reset and continues to recalculate based on the newly configured LTFT.

Long Term Fuel Trim (LTFT): is a mulplicative % calculated into the injector pulse width. LTFT trims are factored across the whole spectrum of engine operation increasing with relationship to engine load.












Disabling long term fuel trims (Force open loop)
The base maps should provide you with a good starting point but for those who want to truly dial in their car with a proper tune temporarily disabling fuel trims is necessary. By disabling the fuel trims you will turn off any air/fuel compensations, allowing the car to run in open loop mode. The benefit of this is it allows you to datalog raw uncorrected values. This is necessary to calibrate your MAF sensor & ALPHA-N. To force the computer into open loop you can remove the EVAP n80 valve from the engine harness or by using the Eurodyne Flash program. Open measuring blocks, Basic Settings, Block 099 to disable lambda regulation. WARNING: DISABLING O2 CORRECTION CAN HAVE SEVERE CONSEQUENCES IF CALIBRATION OR HARDWARE PROBLEMS EXIST!  Only for experience users who clearly understand how motronic works.


Interpolation:
To gain a better understanding of how ME7 behaves across maps, effectively follow historam tracing and compile your tune; having an understanding of interpolation should be known. For 2D map interpolation, the ECU does a linear interpolation of the two adjacent cells bounding the test value. For 3D map interpolation, the ECU does two 2D map interpolations, and then interpolates those two results. You can see this in action while tracing a histogram the targeted cell will sometimes jump or round up to another cell. If your maps aren't correctly configured you may actually see the ECU oscillate back and forth between 2 cells. 


Add Bosch explantion link​ 
Dashpots:
Many maps use dashpots when turning "on" & "off". A dashpot is simply a factor that helps smooth transitions. An easy example of this to see is knock. If the engine detects 4.5 degrees of knock it will wait a set period of time until no more knock is detected. Once this set time has elapsed the ECU will gradually decrease knock retard in .75 deg increments until 0 is reached. Currently we have no adjustment over any dashpots.


Relative Bosch map acronyms for related modules and functions are given in {brackets}
Inverse map: Are complementary not mathmatically. These values must correlate with one another, it does not mean they are a direct mathmatical inverse.
Shared values These values/axis are referenced directly between different maps. For maps with shared axis make sure you follow through on changing all axis or interpolation & intervention problems may arise.​ 
*TABLE OF CONTENTS*
*Section 1 - Torque Control*
*Section 2 - Ignition & Cam Timing*
*Section 3 - Fueling*
*Section 4 - Flowmeter*
*Section 5 - Boost Control*
*Section 6 - 2 Step/No Lift Shift/Limiters*
*Section 7 - Diagnostics*
*Section 8 - Tuning Tools*​


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 1: TORQUE CONTROL INFORMATION*​ 
The maps in this section deal with the torque control system. The main purpose of the torque control system is coordinate all of the cars inputs into a smooth operating engine and allow the ECU to coordinate additional adjustments if necessary based on driver request or other integrated control systems like Cruise Control, ASR or ESP. Many maps share properties with each other and proper calibration is essential for a smooth operating engine. To gain a better simplified understanding of how Torque Control works read the Bosch System Strategy found in the Foreword section.

***Accelerator Pedal Map** *_{KFPED}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Actual Pedal Position Cell Values = Driver Requested Torque_
Description: This map is where the "Drivers Requested Torque" is generated by taking the actual pedal position relative to RPM and assigning a requested torque value. This & associated maps ultimately control the feel and characteristic of the accelerator pedal. You will notice that the map values are arranged in a nonlinear fashion, this is what essentially gives driveby wire cars a "numb" throttle response compared to a driveby cable car that has a 1:1 throttle pedal map. Driver requested torque cell values of 0-100% are referenced by the Target Filling Map on the Load (X) Axis. Changes to this map may require additional calibration changes in the Target Filling, Opt. Torque, Boost Duty & PID depending on what and how much values are altered. Eurodyne notes that applications with smaller turbos may need to reduce these values in the midrange to improve drivability.
Related maps: Target filling {KFMIRL}










***Throttle Angle Vs. Airflow** *_{KFWDKMSN}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Airflow KG/hr Cell Values = Throttle Body Position_
Inverse map: AlphaN {KLAF}
The ECU uses this map as a lookup to help determine the correct throttle position based on RPM & expected airflow. Changes made to the AlphaN {KLAF} map may require this map to be adjusted. A quicktool for populating the Throttle Angle Vs. Airflow X-Axis can be found in the toolbar on the Alpha-N map. Copy the new values to a txt file for viewing and enter the new values into the KG/HR X-Axis on the Throttle Angle Vs. Airflow map.











***Maximum Throttle Angle** *_{KFWDKMSX}_
_X Axis = Pressure Ratio Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = Throttle Body Position_
Description: This map determines the maximum open throttle angle for a given rpm. In smaller quick spooling turbo applications the maximum throttle angle is delayed from opening 100% to help with boost onset, refinement and even intake noise reduction. In larger turbo applications a lower RPM set for 100% max angle will help in decreasing turbo spool up by allowing maximum airflow sooner.















***Target Filling** *_{KFMIRL}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = % of torque Cell Values = % cylinder filling_
Inverse map: Optimum Engine Torque {KFMIOP}

Description: This map generates the % of cylinder filling for a given torque %. These cylinder filling % values represent the volume of air in the metric unit kpa. These kpa units directly correlate with voltages from the map sensor as shown below. Currently Eurodyne only offers a stock 2.5 mbar tune. These values are then crosschecked with the Optimum Engine Torque map. If these values deviate to large from each other the ECM may take steps to alter engine torque to match through interventions such as reduced timing, boost duty or lambda. 



















***Optimum Engine Torque** *_{KFMIOP}_
_X Axis = % Cylinder Filling (actual calculated load~kpa) Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = % of torque demand_
Inverse map: Target Filling {KFMIRL}
The values on this map are compared to a torque value %. This internally calculated torque value is compared to the cell values from the Opt. Torque table. If these values deviate to large from each other the ECM may take steps to alter engine torque to match through interventions such as reduced timing, boost duty or lambda. 













***Pressure ratio to switch to unthrottled mode** *_{PSPVDKUG}_
This value represents the ratio of target intake manifold pressure compared to pressure at the throttle body. The ECU uses this ratio to determine what module it uses to calculate the throttle angle from. Pressure ratios calculated less or equal to this value use a throttle angle based on the torque model calculated by ALPHA-N {KLAF}, values exceeding this pressure ratio result in the throttle angle to be calculated by already predefined values in the Bosch subfunction {WDKSUGDT}


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 2: IGNITION TIMING & CAM TIMING CONTROL INFORMATION*​
This section controls the engine timing maps. Modification of the pump/race gas timing and cam timing maps will be sufficient for most users. 

***Optimum Timing map; Cam Position 1** *_{KFZWOP}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Load Cell Values = Ignition Angle_

Description: This map gives the optimum ignition angle needed to produce maximum torque at lambda=1 while in cam position 1 (VVT enabled). These are theoretical timing values that would produce maximum torque if the engine never encountered knock (impossible) . These values are computed by the ECU to determine how much load is needed to generate the requested torque output. The ECU uses these table values to compare & compute against the pump (or race) timing map to determine the amount of torque needed. 
Load axis value should be shared with optimum engine torque {KMIOP}














***Optimum Timing map; Cam Position 2** *_{KFZWOP}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Load Cell Values = Ignition Angle_

Description: Same function as the position 1 map except this table is used when VVT is DISABLED. Load axis value should be shared with optimum engine torque {KMIOP}














***Pump Gas Timing Map** *_{KFZW}_
_X Axis = Load Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = Ignition Angle_

Description: Use this map to alter your desired timing advancement. The ECU will target these values unless corrections or inverventions occur. Actual timing will not exceed these values during full throttle.














***Race Gas Timing Map** *_{KFZW2}_
_X Axis = Load Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = Ignition Angle_

Description: A switchable secondary map containing desired timing advancement in degrees. Due to the higher ignition timing values this map should not be run without race gas or water/methanol injection. Activate this map inside the quick settings tab in the flasher. Actual timing will not exceed these values during full throttle.














***Timing Correction For Air Temp** *_{}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Intake Air Temp Degrees Celsius Cell Values = Ignition Angle Correction_

Description: An ignition timing correction factor that lowers timing based on readings from the intake air temp sensor. This correction factor is applied globally across all cylinders when it occurs.














***Minimum Timing** *_{KFZWN}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Load Cell Values = Ignition Angle_

Description: This is the minimum amount of timing the ECM will run. Actual timing will not go below this value even if other corrections request a lower value.














***Timing Vs. Coolant Temp** * _{}_
_X Axis = Coolant Temp. Y Axis = Actual Load Cell Values = Ignition Timing Corection_

Description: An ignition timing correction factor applied to timing during sub-normal operating coolant temperatures.














***Ignition Coil Dwell Vs. Voltage** *_{KFSZT}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = System Voltage Cell Values = Coil Dwell in ms_

Description: This map controls the amount of dwell or "charging time" of the ignition coils based on voltage. This map is only active during certain conditions like idle and low load.














***Ignition Coil Dwell Vs. Load** *_{KFTSRL}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Voltage Cell Values = Coil Dwell in ms_

Description: This map controls the amount of dwell or "charging time" of the ignition coils based on engine load. This map is the primary lookup for dwell and is not used at idle or low speeds when Dwell Vs. Voltage is active.














***Max Coil Dwell** *_{TSMX}_
Description: Sets the maximum allowable coil dwell














***Knock Correction, Initial** *_{}_
_X Axis = RPM Cell Values = Ignition Correction _

Description:  A table used to lookup the minimum initial knock for ignition correction during knock detection. This is only for corrections that are knock based. Timing corrections for intake temperatures or other factors will follow their own designated correction map.














***No Torque Model Influence On Timing Over 100% Load Toggle** *
Description: Turns off the Torque Control model once 100% actual load is achieved, disabling torque control interventions. Eurodyne would not give a more precise answer into what this exactly disables. I believe the benefit of this toggle is it will allow you to run on EGT component protection maps such as Full Load Lambda eliminating the possiblility of the Torque model intervening and reducing the spark timing advance.



***Cam Timing*** _{WNWUE?}_
_X Axis = Actual load % Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = Camshaft Advancement degrees_

Description: Controls the relative position of the camshaft. The camshaft is only controllable in 2 fixed postions 0 deg no advancement and 22 deg advancement. This can make a huge differrence in spoolup and off boost power depending on your setup. Timing maps as well as air/fuel ratio can play a large roll in spoolup. During the switchover point the ECU will interpolate timing values from both optimum timing maps.












Here is an example comparison of an old Non-VVT tune Vs. a newer VVT enabled tune and related timing adjustments.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 3: FUEL CONTROL*​ 
This section deals with many of ME7.5's robust fuel controls. ME7.5 fueling is very complex and there can be multiple methods for achieving the same goal. The opposite can be said as well, as there are incorrect methods for doing things that may mask/hide/bandaid your problem. ME7.5 is full of correction factors for every possible situation so careful consideration, understanding and interpolation of log data is essential for properly calibrating this section.

***Main Fuel Correction** *_{KFLF}_
X Axis = Calculated load Y Axis = RPM Cell values = Correction factor
Description: A correction factor that is preapplied to the injection calculation. This table can be useful for fine tuning certain areas of your fueling tables. Changes to this map should be small and smooth (no large peaks & valleys) between cells with careful consideration of lambda & timing maps. This applied precorrection factor is first processed through many alghorithms before being outputed into the injection equation. These additional calculations the ECU does can possibly have an affect on the recomputed injection calculation; because of this, some tuners feel Injection Correction is a better map for tuning --I have had succcess using both methods. Small changes should be made initally or undesired results could possibly occur from miscalibration. Main Fuel Correction can be logged & applied via the histogram function. Positive (+) increases fuel, Negative (-) decreases fuel into the injection cycle.












***Alpha-N** *_{KLAF}_
_X Axis = Throttle Position X Axis = RPM Cell Values = Calculated Estimation of Airflow in KG/hr_

Description: Calculated estimation of airflow in KG/hr given per throttle position and RPM. This table represents a model of the airflow over the throttle plate given a certain set of conditions. Eurodyne states "these conditions are not the ones the engine will be operating under normally, so the values will not fully correspond to the flowmeter readings". The ecu uses this table and some additional calculations to help calculate load under certain conditions when the mass air flow sensor signal is not reliable or unavailable (mafless). Understanding this, increasing values will increase calculated air flow, and lowering them will decrease calculated airflow.

I believe these values are used by the ECU during part throttle or "throttled" load. Once the ECU detects a request for full throttle position (unthrottled mode) it switches to an actual load based input via the MAF; or if disabled the MAP sensor. If these values deviate to far from the actual load during transition to "Unthrottled" mode knock may occur.

You should not have to modify these tables if you are using a stock intake manifold w/ throttle body. If you are running a larger throttle body and/or intake manifold, (especially without a MAF) you will likely need to alter these tables, in particular the 5% to 30% range. Fine stepping from value to value in the lower RPM range is particulary necessary as values spread to far apart can cause oscillations in the intake model. Miscalibration of values can lead to knock during transition of "throttled" to "unthrottled" mode. 

These values are tracable via histogram utilizing o2 corrections.

Also it should be noted that drastic alterations to the VVT cam settings or an increase in displacement may require additional tuning of this map.

Related Map: Throttle Position Vs. Airflow {KFWDKMSN}
Bosch Module = Calculation of Mass Flow into Intake Manifold {BGMSZS}












***Injection Correction** *_{FFKVS}_
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Injector Pulse Cell Values = Correction Factor_
This table is used to correct for inconsistencies in injector flow or intake manifold resonance. In some situations this map is more flexible than the main fuel correction map. This is a correction factor that is applied directly to the injector pulsewidth. Positive values add time to the injector pulsewidth thus adding fuel, negative values shorten the injector pulse removing fuel.




***Power Enrichment** *_{LAMFA}_
_X Axis = Driver Requested Torque Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = Target Air/Fuel Ratio_
Description: Target lambda map based on % of driver torque request derived from the Accelerator Pedal Map. Since this target lambda is based on driver requested torque (not actual torque) the result is preemptive fueling benefical for allowing fuel to ramp up ahead of a quick or large transition of load.

Active Prerequistes: Calculated torque is reached / Time Delay for Enrichment has expired / Full Load Lambda map inactive
Related Map: Accelerator Pedal Map












***Time Delay For Power Enrichment** *_{_ZKLAMFAW_}_
Description: The amount of delay the ECM incorporates in switching from a stoich target 14.7 air/fuel to the targeted air/fuel in the Power Enrichment map.












***Acceleration Fuel*** _{}_
Description: A fuel correction factor added during increasing loads. The ECU uses this correction factor during a load increase to help facilitate the transition between open & closed loop.

_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = TEMPERATURE Cell Values = Correction Factor_











***Acceleration Fuel wall film factor*** _{KFABAK}_
Description: A correction value in the fueling model to compensate for evaporating fuel on hot engine cylinder walls. This value is applied pre 02 correction.
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = TEMPERATURE Cell Values = Correction Factor_











***Deceleration Fuel*** _{}_
Description: A fuel correction factor added during decreasing loads.
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Temperature Cell Values = Correction Factor_












***Deceleration Fuel wall film factor*** _{KFAVAK}_
Description: A correction value in the fueling model to compensate for evaporating fuel on hot engine cylinder walls. This value is applied pre 02 correction.
_X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Temperature Cell Values = Correction Factor_


***Injector Constant** *_{KRKTE}_
Description: Injector Constant is your global fueling scale. It controls the amount of time (pulsewidth)the injector remains open. Use the Injector Wizard to calculate this value. This will give you a general ball park value to begin tuning from. The IC may need further adjustment based on your fuel trims.












***Injector Wizard** *
Description: This helpful tool is used to calibrate the Injector Constant.











****Injector specs****
Siemens Deka 630cc
EV-14 1000cc
Genesis 2



***Maximum Positive Correction for 02 Sensor***_ {???}_
Description: Maximum % of correction the ECU will use to correct or "trim" fuel based on oxygen sensor readings.












***Min. Injector Pulsewidth***_ {TEMIN}_
Description: The minimum amount of time the injector will remain open during a cycle in millaseconds.












***Consumption Guage Constant** *_{KVB}_
Description: If you upgraded to larger injectors and your vehicle is equipped with a MFD in the cluster your consumptions values will become inaccurate and should be reconfigured. To do this fill your tank, reset the trip computer and calculate the difference. (Actual MPG/Calculated MPG = new consumption guage value).












***EGT Threshold for Full Load Lambda** *_{TAGBTS}_
Description: This is the crossover point for activation of the Full Load Lambda map. Once the set Exhaust Gas Temperature has been reached the computer will switch the target lamda map to the Full Load Lambda map. The EGT is a CALCULATED estimate as to the actual EGT unless you have an integrated EGT sensor (Audi TT,S3). Since the EGT is a calculated value based on the stock calibration once the turbo and exhaust have been modified it will no longer be accurate. To accurately use this value an EGT sensor would need integrated or the EGT strategy must be recalibrated. However it still can be useful; a comparison to an actual EGT guage can be made or logical guesswork w/ datalogging can be used to get this value/switch point to where you desire. An example of a rudimentary way would be to set threshold to 700 deg., populate Full Load Lambda with a different lambda value (11.0) then the Power Enrichment map (11.4). Once datalogging shows a requested lambda of 11.0 you know the EGT threshold has been passed and can see roughly where the ECU is calculated 700 deg. Understand EGT's can vary wildly based on components, driving and operating conditions.












***Cranking Fuel Correction Factor** *_{???}_
_X Axis = Temperature Y Axis = Correction Factor in Millaseconds _
Description: Additive Fuel Correction factor applied during engine cranking based on outside temperature. This may need rescaled depending on how large of an injector you are running.












***After Start Enrichment (BETA)** *_{???}_
_X Axis = ??? Y Axis = ??? Cell Values = ???_
Description: Correction factor applied during 

***Battery Voltage Compensation** *_{TVUB}_
Description: Battery Voltage Compensation (BVC) is used to compensate for voltage fluctuations that affect the injector puslewidth. There is always a delay between an injector being energised and the injector actually opening (injector dead time). Injector dead time is increased by voltage drops in the system. The result is less fuel delivered for a given pulse width. Example of common voltage drops occur when accessories with large electrical draw are turned on I.E. Air Conditioning, fog lights or stereo. To compensate for this, BVC increases the injector pulse widths to compensate for this "dead time". BVC values for a particular injectors can usually be obtained from the manufactuer. If the Injector Voltage Correction is properly setup then changes in the battery voltage will not affect the air/fuel ratio. These values should increase with falling system voltage. 












***Full Load Lambda** *_{KFLBTS}_
_X Axis = Actual Load Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = Target Lambda_
Description: This is the target lambda lookup map once EGT Threshold _{TAGBTS}_ has been reached. Many tuners have used this map because of its large resolution for always active full throttle fueling by setting a low EGT Threshold (300 deg) so this map is always active. The intent of the factory use of this map was to richen up the fuel mixture and help cool the cylinders before EGT's get extremely hot and ATR protection kicks in.




***Warmup Fuel Correction** *_{???}_
_X Axis = Air Temperature Y Axis = Coolant Temperature Cell Values = ???_
Description: A correction factor applied during cold starts.











***EGT Strategy & EGT Strategy 2** *_{???}_
_X Axis = Air Temperature Y Axis = Coolant Temperature Cell Values = ???_
Description: These maps are used in the EGT array that models simulated air flow. In most applications these maps are locked.











***EGT Strategy Toggle** *_{???}_
Description: This toggle allows you to choose how the ECU detects EGTs. Certain Models like the Audi 225TT & Audi S3 1.8T have EGT sensors that measure actual temps while other models use a calculated EGT based off oxgen sensor readings and an internal temperature model map. Useful to disable bad or removed EGT sensor on EGT equipped cars. The ability to add an EGT sensor to non-EGT sensor equipped car is possible as well.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 4: FLOWMETER CONTROL​*Flowmeter control is used for the calibration of the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor. The ECU uses the MAF as a primary input for load. The MAF load value is then crosschecked to a load value internally calculated by the ECU. If necessary the ECU then takes steps to adjust the internally calculated load to match the MAF measured load.

Select from one of the predefined MAF's or calibrate your own off of its spec sheet.
If you desire to run MAFLESS simply unplug your MAF & the ECU takes care of the rest.

***Flowmeter** * _{MLHFM}_
This is the Mass Airflow linearization chart.It represents KG/hr of airflow vs. voltage output. Eurodyne has simplified this process and provided several different MAF w/ their linerization curves that are selectable from the drop down menu.












***Flowmeter Offset** * _{MLOFS}_
An offset used in calibration of various mass air meters. 
Bosch MAFs require a 200 offset.
Hitachi MAFs require a 0 offset.












***Flowmeter Correction** * _{KFKHFM}_
_X Axis = Actual Engine Load Y Axis = RPM Cell Values = % of correction factor_
Description: Correction map that alters the load value from the Mass Airflow meter. This is useful for correcting MAF readings for voltage inconsistancies due to turbulent airflow caused by the intake tract. Consider that the ECU does its own sampling & smoothing of flowmeter readings to eliminate inconsistancies so only small adjustments of problem areas should be needed. This map may also be useful for smoothing MAF readings during transitions between cam timing maps where spikes or dips often occur.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 5: BOOST CONTROL​*This Boost control section primarly deals with operation of the N75 electronic boost controller valve. The maximum VE tables have a direct relationship with the torque control management.


Helpful Links:
 How a PID controller works
HOWTO: Boost with N75 above MAP sensor limit: 2540mbar/22psi 


***Boost PID** * _{ KFLDIMX}_
X Axis = millibar Y Axis = RPM Cell values = Integral value
Description: The Integral component of the boost PID loop.












***Boost Duty** * _{KFLDRL}_
X Axis = Throttle Position Y Axis = RPM Cell values = Uncorrected Boost Duty %
Description: This is the N75 duty lookup table before PID corrections take place. These values may need altered depending on wastegate base spring pressure.












***Boost Correction for Air Temp** * _{}_
X Axis = Ambient Air Temp Y Axis = RPM Cell values = Correction Factor
Description: A correction factor map used to compensate for changes in boost readings from air temperature. This table will affect load or mbar measured at the MAP sensor.












***Boost Correction for Air Temp (basic calculation)** * _{}_
X Axis = Ambient Air Temp Y Axis = RPM Cell values = Correction Factor
Description:  A correction factor map. Not sure of the difference between this and the other Boost Correction for Air temp map.











***Maximum VE** * _{LDRXN}_
X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Cylinder Filling Cell values = Maximum Cylinder Filling %
Description: This is the maximum % of cylinder filling the ECU will allow. If the ECU detects loads higher than the allowed amount it will intervene to reduce load.












***Maximum VE Under Knock** * _{LDRXNZK}_
X Axis = RPM Y Axis = Cylinder Filling Cell values = Maximum Cylinder Filling % Under Knock
Description: This is the maximum % of cylinder filling the ECU will allow while under knock. If the ECU detects loads higher than the allowed amount it will intervene to reduce load.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 6: Limiters & 2 Step/No Lift Shift​*

Straight Fast 2 Furious right here.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 7: Diagnostics​*


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*SECTION 8: Tuning Tools & Calcs​*

https://github.com/masterjguscius/NefMotoOpenSourceCollaboration

Excel spreadsheet for a good variety of maps that we use in maestro. It has a translator for alpha N to Throttle vrs airflow maps. Basically when calibrating your alpha N you copy and paste those values to the spreadsheet which automatically gives you the proper inverse throttle map. Not only that but for target filling and optimal torque maps as well. Along with other inputs/functions for various maps.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Things/explanations needed:

verification of opt1 and opt2 timing maps. might be reversed min intake adjustment =opt1
Boost P.I.D. D.I.Y.
Timing correction for air temp map name
Max Postive o2 map name
Cranking Fuel Factor Map name & specific defintion
After start enrichment beta Map name & definition
EGT Calc Map name & definition. Not unlocked in AWP file?
Acceleration & Deceleration Fuel Map names & specific definition. What is consider a load increase/decrease? what determines an increasing load? 
better explanation of calculation of throttle angle via Alpha-N or torque control


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

FAQ'd


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Now this is what I have been waiting for!! With my Beat the Heat build coming together, this will be much easier then searching through over 100 pages of tuning information. Thank you!!


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

WOW this is going to help me incredibly. Much :beer: :beer: :beer :beer: to you sir!


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for putting this together. :heart:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

:beer:

community needs this


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

Incredible write up. 


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

This is simply AWESOME!! :beer: 

Now I wish I had an ME7 instead of my danged ME5 :banghead:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Excellent culmination of information. If we could get someone to help out with the N75 control stuff that would be great. I have an understanding of what the maps are suppose to do but clueless how to use them to complement one another. I'll look into helping out with afew of the other areas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

this is a good primer on N75 mapping: 

HOWTO: Boost with N75 above MAP sensor limit: 2540mbar/22psi


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_controller 

Here's some more I dug up on the boost pid stuff


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> this is a good primer on N75 mapping:
> 
> HOWTO: Boost with N75 above MAP sensor limit: 2540mbar/22psi





spartiati said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_controller
> 
> Here's some more I dug up on the boost pid stuff


 
Thanks guys I will add once I get the boost control section up. :thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I would suggest adding this to the thread. 

https://github.com/masterjguscius/NefMotoOpenSourceCollaboration 

Excel spreadsheet for a good variety of maps that we use in maestro. It has a translator for alpha N to Throttle vrs airflow maps. Basically when calibrating your alpha N you copy and paste those values to the spreadsheet which automatically gives you the proper inverse throttle map. Not only that but for target filling and optimal torque maps as well. Along with other inputs/functions for various maps.:thumbup: 

Well done on the thread BTW. I was thinking about doing this a while back but I couldn't spare the time to do it.:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Just placed my oder, going to be getting my feet wet. :laugh: Can't wait to tell ya the truth going to be keeping a eye on this thread opcorn:.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I was having a hard time getting my new injectors to idle properly. Turns out they needed to run at a very low injector pulse width but the ecu would not allow this to occur. It was hitting the basement in terms of pulse width. After talking with Chris Tapp he helped me out with the situation.

Basically the bottom limit of what the injector pulsewidth is: your BVC values plus the minimum injector pulsewidth. 
Hopefully this helps anyone having idle issues.


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Were those with ID or Genesis injectors? Wondering because I am going to be using ID725's.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Genesis 2 630cc injectors. 

Use the bvc values they provide. If you start having idle issues then lower the min inj pulse width value.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Block 99 I think is to shut off Lambda regulation, or least per the ross tech site

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/099-100.html


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

I love this but I think with all this information we need where to start tuning and what to start and how to do the logs


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

toolfan youre the man, thank you:beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just want to add some things here. Nothing much, I dont think, but in the process of researching this Maestro stuff (yes I went through _every_ page of that HUGE thread) I bookmarked some stuff that Cryser posted. He seemed to have a pretty solid understanding of using the Torque control, so I will post what I have. 

Some of it might be considered a double-post compared to what the OP put up. If its confusing, I will remove whatever is needed. 


Cryser said:


> This is something I wrote down and theorized a few days ago while it was raining and I couldn't get data logs. It's helped me dial in my tunes better by helping put me in the "mind of the computer" so to speak, figured I'd post it up see if it helps anyone else.
> 
> *How ME7 takes your pedal input and uses it through the torque control set of maps*
> 
> ...


 


Cryser said:


> *Purpose of the Optimal Torque Map*
> 
> _What it does, how it does it, why it does it, and how to make it work for you!_ ​
> 
> ...





Cryser said:


> *Power Enrichment Map*
> _Axis Descriptions and Usage Theory_​
> Okay here is a bit of background information and "pecking order" of this map.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Basically,a month ago I was a bit out of touch using Excel. Came across google docs, and after much screwing around with how to make graphs I finally found a 'groove' so to speak. 

If this is common knowledge to everyone else, well I suppose I just did a great job at making myself look stupid:banghead: 

Here is how I like to graph with the intent to adjust Optimum Torque. On the 'Customize' tab I click compare mode so I can glide along the line graph and see RPM, Load, and 02 correction all at once. 









Same thing for Timing, though mine is in the complete ****ter. Hardware issues are a real bitch:banghead:


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

Read it once so far, may need to read it about 10 times and mess with everything before I begin to get a grasp for it all


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

Amazing thread! 

This will become a sticky in the Maestro Tuning sub forum. Don't forget to vote!


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks sssoooooooooooooooooooo very much for this. We needed this!


----------



## Matt_Dubbing_Lopez (Jun 10, 2009)

*No credits on file*

First off thank you for this info! 

Second maybe someone can bring light to this. I go to add credits to the cable and it says 4 credits available but when it goes to have me open the credit file in program files there is no credit.tapp? 

What happened here?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Just bought Used Maestro Cable and ECU that it goes with (immo defeated) I also have the login info from the original owner so I can access the site. Is the sufficient to make ME7 work with my car? 

Eurodyne gave me a very vague answer....:sly: 




*Question answered:* Depending on the vehicle it will be (or not be) VIN matched. This means that even if the ecu is immo defeated you won't be able to flash, but you will be able to run the ecu. 

If in fact you do buy a used cable that has been VIN locked to another vehicle you will need to buy "credits" to activate the new vehicle. The amount of credits needed costs $450  

SO, the bottom line is make sure you you don't buy a VIN locked Maestro Dongle. 

Hope this helps someone:wave:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Mine is a 2001, and does not return a VIN if that helps. 

I would imagine its related to IMMO2 or IMMO3


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

nice read.


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Block 99 I think is to shut off Lambda regulation, or least per the ross tech site
> 
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/099-100.html



Dave clean your mailbox! :wave:


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

thanks for all the info I will be needing it....


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

I remember reading in the past a certain post where the exact block-values had to be altered so that when upgrading the injectors to say SD 630, their flow characteristics could be dialed in the tune so that the dashboard fuel consumption values were more "accurate" after the reflash.

So the stock 315 cc for the K03s could be altered to say 630cc for the SD in the BT file. Then the fuel consumption values in the dashboard were a lot more accurate after even with mafless files...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

There is an map in Maestro for the consumption indicator


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

Great info op, thank you! 

Sticky please


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I can't sticky this, per forum policies. However, it is listed in the FAQ.


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

groggory said:


> I can't sticky this, per forum policies. However, it is listed in the FAQ.


Then lets change forum policy?  

Thanks for adding it to the FAQ.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

forumaccount said:


> Then lets change forum policy?
> 
> Thanks for adding it to the FAQ.


There are hundreds of threads referenced in the FAQ. It's a goldmine. The FAQ is stickied at the top of the forum. When people on this forum say, 'read the faq' it means, 'the faq is awesome, read the faq.'


----------



## forumaccount (Jul 24, 2012)

groggory said:


> There are hundreds of threads referenced in the FAQ. It's a goldmine. The FAQ is stickied at the top of the forum. When people on this forum say, 'read the faq' it means, 'the faq is awesome, read the faq.'


Come on man, I've read the FAQ before! ... Admittedly, not within the past year or two :facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

forumaccount said:


> Come on man, I've read the FAQ before! ... Admittedly, not within the past year or two :facepalm:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

Dave926 said:


> There is an map in Maestro for the consumption indicator


So i guess my tuner will know what to do 

In any case it would be great if icould still find that post


----------



## brwmogazos (Oct 12, 2011)

I found the topic 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...its-a-diesel&p=79684930&posted=1#post79684930


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

hey guys download flash from ecu and maestro says not supprted file? any idea? thanks


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

TooLFan46n2 said:


>


this kpa/mbar/psi(a) chart is incorrect and should look more like this:


----------



## Geneqco (Apr 28, 2014)

*Ho to enable O2 regulation*

Hi, I'm new to Maestro and I'm hoping someone can help me!

My datalogs show no O2 correction is happening... I found the following quote at the start of this thread:

"Open measuring blocks, Basic Settings, Block 099 to disable lambda regulation."

I checked Block 99 and it indeed shows: "O2 Regulation OFF" and there doesn't seem to be a simple way to change this.

I have also searched the forum but couldn't find an answer.

The car is a 2000 S3 with APY code but now has an AWP ECU & AWP File and is also using the Unitronic "WIDEBAND ECU CONVERSION HARNESS FOR AUDI ®* TT ®*1.8L R4 / 5VT (TURBO)".

The tuners originally installed a BEA ECU & File but had problems re-flashing it after 16 reflashes so they swapped this one in.

Unfortunately, they only ever did one datalog (which was actually with the BEA ECU) and at that time the correction was on and the log show the correction figures.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

So I have a buddies car I am trying to help him tune with Eurodyne and I am having a bit of trouble understanding the way some of these maps and what not since I am used to tuning link, AEM ECUs that are VW based, was hoping you could give me a quick hand.

So when we start the car it runs 1.00 with no O2 correction, I think this is a dummy number for cold start, but after the car goes into closed loop it then is going to 14.0-14.1 with 21-23% O2 correction. So I tried using the injection correction map to correct this, but after saving and flashing with a change of .07 percent of the number with the corresponding cells for MS v RPM it didn't make any difference. I then tried used the Main Fuel Correction map and this did correct the lambda but it still has 20-22% O2 correction. I guess my question is what map or setting should I be looking looking at to get those numbers closer to 0-5% O2 correction without completely destroying these 2 maps or this how it is suppose to be?:banghead:

BTW- this is a bone stock AWP 1.8T

Appreciate any help

Mike-


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

awpturbo said:


> So I have a buddies car I am trying to help him tune with Eurodyne and I am having a bit of trouble understanding the way some of these maps and what not since I am used to tuning link, AEM ECUs that are VW based, was hoping you could give me a quick hand.
> 
> So when we start the car it runs 1.00 with no O2 correction, I think this is a dummy number for cold start, but after the car goes into closed loop it then is going to 14.0-14.1 with 21-23% O2 correction. So I tried using the injection correction map to correct this, but after saving and flashing with a change of .07 percent of the number with the corresponding cells for MS v RPM it didn't make any difference. I then tried used the Main Fuel Correction map and this did correct the lambda but it still has 20-22% O2 correction. I guess my question is what map or setting should I be looking looking at to get those numbers closer to 0-5% O2 correction without completely destroying these 2 maps or this how it is suppose to be?:banghead:
> 
> ...


If it's a bone stock 1.8t and all you're doing is tuning it, there shouldn't be much of a need to adjust for fueling if you're using the stage 1 or stage 2 files. 

It sounds like the car probably has a vacuum leak somewhere and is causing the fuel correction to max out.


----------



## awpturbo (Jan 9, 2009)

spartiati said:


> If it's a bone stock 1.8t and all you're doing is tuning it, there shouldn't be much of a need to adjust for fueling if you're using the stage 1 or stage 2 files.
> 
> It sounds like the car probably has a vacuum leak somewhere and is causing the fuel correction to max out.





Actually we found out that the car has a bad maf. we disconnected it and the correction is within 2-4%

threw some bigger injectors in it and adjusted the IC and BVC tables and then recalculated when we switched to e85 and seems to be working out pretty well so far.

appreciate the help man. Dave has give me a few pointers as well as you so its been pretty fun tuning this car.



Mike-


----------



## khalil_y (Apr 14, 2014)

Before I try, does anyone know if Eurodyne works with Volvo's Bosch ME7? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowdub02 (Nov 3, 2019)

My biggest question is how do you calculate the numbers in graph? I want to know so I can tune accordingly. I know there's a mathematical way just want to know what it is.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Matlab

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowdub02 (Nov 3, 2019)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Matlab
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Ok and in what area.... I find algorithms and analytics and that. But nothing about fuel trim tables etc.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you can create whatever you want in matlab.

still need help?


----------



## Aragorn1023 (Jul 1, 2021)

O


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

This is for 1.8t 20v, very very different. Check audi forums version of maestro thread

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aragorn1023 (Jul 1, 2021)

Vegeta Gti said:


> This is for 1.8t 20v, very very different. Check audi forums version of maestro thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Will do. Thanks


----------

